# Which Rhinehart x30 tip?



## blessedby7 (Oct 31, 2008)

I was going to get the standard one for dairy goat kids. Which one would work ok?
I used an x30 from my friend and it was AWESOME!!! but... there is three different sizes both at jeffers and at valleyvet. The one at jeffers that says small goats (kids). Is that ok? its cheaper. I do them between 3-8 days old usually.

Here they are in comparison
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e07ae6-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5

or jeffers
http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc...76PBN1N1NFW9HAEUN3HG0A2AF6REA77&pf_id=0029537

I want the cheapest option possible but I don't wanna skimp like I did as I bought this peice of crap
http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc...=C76PBN1N1NFW9HAEUN3HG0A2AF6REA77&pf_id=16153

and all I have to say is I wouldn't skimp again. That is a BIG junker for me. 
However it was when I was new at dehorning so maybe thats why?

I LOVED the x30 it rocked. Just want to get the right tip.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

I got the X50 with goat tip.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Yah me too- the 50-short and sweet. Gets hot stays hot makes it a quick job. Esp with multiples to do at one time.
Be sure to have a dedicated power source for it. It really sucks juice. Had it on an extension cord and it would not stay hot.
Had to up the gauge of the cord and shorten it. Draws a lot of power to stay red hot.

Lee


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I have the standard x 30 and have used it for 6 years now without a problem. The best price is from http://goatsupplies.netfirms.com Register's Goat Supplies I disbud many, many kids each year using the x 30.
The difference is that the tip is non-replaceable. For one who only disbuds say 10 - 15 kids each year it is perfect.


----------



## Secondairy (Aug 12, 2008)

I know this is an old post - but I am so glad that I found it! I needed a new disbudding iron and wanted the X50 with the buck tip. NO ONE currently has them in stock, and where they are available they are closet to $100. IN STOCK and at a fantastic price - Thanks Jennifer for your link to Estep!!

Kelly


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

QC Supply has them in stock.


----------



## Secondairy (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes they do, but $126.05 is much more than the $85.95 I just paid!! For what I saved, it was like getting the 1/2" and Buck Tip free


----------

